# EMT Job Interview



## victoria17rock (May 23, 2011)

This will be my first interview for a ambulance company. My question is would it be a bad idea to wear a plain black shirt my uniform pants and boots? Looks just like a EMT uniform but no logos to my interview. Also I just passed the NREMT test a month ago so obviously i have no on the job experience, how did you get your foot in the door on your first EMT job? Thank You to all for your imput!


Victoria


----------



## nineball55 (May 23, 2011)

I suggest wearing some nice dress clothes instead of boots and pants. As far as on job experience tell them where you did your ride alongs, and how many hours you did. Good luck!!!


----------



## HotelCo (May 23, 2011)

It's a job interview. Dress professionally.


----------



## jgmedic (May 23, 2011)

HotelCo said:


> It's a job interview. Dress professionally.



+1 You can never overdress for an interview. I always wear a suit. Not once has it been mentioned in anything less than positive terms.


----------



## abckidsmom (May 23, 2011)

I always think it's slightly difficult to dress for an interview as a woman.  I don't have a suit, and won't buy one, but I usually just dress in nice, conservative dressy clothes.


----------



## Artst10 (May 28, 2011)

*Cataldo written and practical exam*



jgmedic said:


> +1 You can never overdress for an interview. I always wear a suit. Not once has it been mentioned in anything less than positive terms.



I wanted to ask if I should still wear a business suit if I'm doing practicals? My guess is to bring a change of clothes but I wanted to ask. I could just ask them as well. 

Michelle


----------



## LucidResq (May 28, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> I always think it's slightly difficult to dress for an interview as a woman.  I don't have a suit, and won't buy one, but I usually just dress in nice, conservative dressy clothes.



Why don't you like suits? I love my power suit (so does the boyfriend and the folks who've interviewed me). I have two very nice suits that each retail from $200-$400, one was $30 at an outlet and the other was $5 at a thrift store. 

In regards to doing practicals, I think you'll be fine if you wear a well-fitting suit with pants, not a skirt, and practical shoes - possibly flats or lower heels.


----------



## DrParasite (May 28, 2011)

dress business professional.  pantsuit is appropriate for an interview.  if they are gonna do practical testing, bring a change of clothes. 

EMT pants are a definitely NONO.  EMT boots are a definite NONO.  

buy some nice girlie business shoes.  I (a guy) have shiney interview shoes, work dress shoes, and going out shoes.  I would imagine you can get a pair of shoes form payless or target or wherever women buy shoes from.  

have business attire in your closet, you never know when you will need to meet with important people (like an interview), or just to go to an even where you will be meeting MDs and potential bosses.


----------



## Artst10 (May 28, 2011)

LucidResq said:


> Why don't you like suits? I love my power suit (so does the boyfriend and the folks who've interviewed me). I have two very nice suits that each retail from $200-$400, one was $30 at an outlet and the other was $5 at a thrift store.
> 
> In regards to doing practicals, I think you'll be fine if you wear a well-fitting suit with pants, not a skirt, and practical shoes - possibly flats or lower heels.



I'm not doing practicals in my suit, I'll bring nice casual clothes for the practical. I don't have the luxury of buying matching pants for my current suit which is a skirt one.  Thanks for the feedback


----------



## sweetpete (May 28, 2011)

Under NO circumstances would I advise anyone to wear EMT style pants on an interview!! It looks horrible. Invest in a nice dress-style outfit and you'll look like a professional worth hiring.

Take care,
Pete


----------



## joness (Jun 2, 2011)

I would always suggest being dressed in professional clothes, and maybe bring your EMT gear in the back of your car just in case they want you to run a scenario. the company I work for not only required business clothes for the interview their NEO required it to. It is still a professional job even if it is blue collar


----------



## jgmedic (Jun 4, 2011)

joness said:


> I would always suggest being dressed in professional clothes, and maybe bring your EMT gear in the back of your car just in case they want you to run a scenario. the company I work for not only required business clothes for the interview their NEO required it to. It is still a professional job even if it is blue collar



By no means should you bring "EMT gear" to a professional interview. If they want you to run a scenario, all materials should be provided for you.


----------

